# Home Theater vs HTPC



## ankushkool (Jan 1, 2010)

I wanna know which will be more cost effective?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 1, 2010)

In a good home theater setup, you will need a decent AV Receiver and Speaker set anyway.
your HTPC just becomes the DVD player.
You connect htpc to TV via HDMI.


I don't know if any HTPC has a sound card to which you can connect all those amazing speakers...
For PC you connect those boring speakers only. AFAIK.


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

Instead of HTPC, one may buy WD TV or Xtreamer.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Jan 2, 2010)

^
I would suggest going in for a HTPC. There's so much flexibility with the customizations you can do and also the possibilities. I'm very happy with mine but I don't own an audio setup yet...


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

^Please elaborate on that. I am not contesting it, but just for knowledge purposes.


----------



## ankushkool (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for helpin... but i m still confused 

let me just split it up...

1) monitor vs HDTV : is there any HDTV whose preformance comes close 2 a monitor, coz i even plan 2 do regular stuff like internet n gaming.

2) dvd player vs cpu : will a dvd player give better performance like video n sound quality!

3) speakers : are de multimedia computer speakers good enough as the proper audio systems?

i m on a tight budget so want it 2 be economical too!

thanks again


----------



## cyberjunkie (Jan 2, 2010)

For a bit more than a WD HD Player / Xtreamer, you can get a proper HTPC. With an HTPC, you can also play games, browse, chat, download, etc. You can choose what HTPC-software you want to use - XBMC, Geexbox, Media Portal, Boxee, etc....customise them as you wish - add plugins, skins, etc. WD HD player and Xstreamer have limited functionality that's all..

1) monitor vs HDTV : is there any HDTV whose preformance comes close 2 a monitor, coz i even plan 2 do regular stuff like internet n gaming.

Most TVs have better colours than TN panel monitors. Lag can be a problem. Choose carefully and you'll definitely find some nice models that let you use it as a monitor. 

2) dvd player vs cpu : will a dvd player give better performance like video n sound quality!

An HTPC can give you MUCH better performance and with a decent sound card, much better audio quality as well, as compared to a DVD player.

3) speakers : are de multimedia computer speakers good enough as the proper audio systems?

If you go in for a desktop PC speaker set - say a Logitech z5300 or a z5500, then yes, they are decent but if you're really serious about the home theater, you should be willing to spend more.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 3, 2010)

See basically everything is about the cost.
      If you want dedicated Music listening with bit of movies thrown around and are good with 25K amount then its good idea to start with Onkyo HT3200 Home theater setup.Mind you this is just basic but will give run for any Pc based setup there.
  Everything is about seriousness and and how audiophile you want the thing to be.
  My bet is always on dedicated Home Theater as against Pc setup.I have been through Xonars and Logitech z5500 but once you get the ears for Marantz or Denon Amplifier with proper Bookself speakers (Or Floor Standers for that) then suddenly the world is alltogether on different level err note.
  So yes just give us a budget and we will come up with the perfect cost solution for you.
  Rest is all speculation and the scope is huge to cover everything without being specific.


----------



## ankushkool (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks a lot guys... u r a great help. Plez Bear with me, it may take some time 
I have a low budget of around 30-40k (excluding the HDTV). i was considering HTPC as apart from de added functions there is also many possibilities of upgarding. is to possible 2 connect the audio systems to a HTPC? i am not lookin 4 anythin great just a good enough setup


----------



## akshayt (Jan 3, 2010)

PC Setup

Audioengine A5B + AS8 subwoofer, these speakers should beat the crap of the Bose and Onkyo 5.1 HT even without the sub woofer so the sub woofer will probably do wonders. 
Around 40k in total, 18 + 22

HT Setup

Polk RTi 300 I guess + Onkyo AV Receiver around 40k in total


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 4, 2010)

See you one needs only for music and 2.1 or 2.0 stereo setup,how about getting NAD, Norge 2060 or 1000 Gold concert and pair it with Wharfdale 9.1 speakers.
   The audio spectrum covered with this setup puts Audio engines to shame.(Audio engines have inherent problem of low mids which are slightly "muddy".
   How ever with wharfdale 9.1 Will hear the sound  never heard before.
  The entire setup
1)Norge 1060 or 1000 Gold concert 6500/-Rs and 10,000/-Rs
2)Wharfdale 9.1 About 9,000/- Approx
  So total is about 15K to 20K setup....Very hard to beat this setup for music.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 4, 2010)

See you one needs only for music and 2.1 or 2.0 stereo setup,how about getting NAD, Norge 2060 or 1000 Gold concert and pair it with Wharfdale 9.1 speakers.
   The audio spectrum covered with this setup puts Audio engines to shame.(Audio engines have inherent problem of low mids which are slightly "muddy".
   How ever with wharfdale 9.1 Will hear the sound  never heard before.
  The entire setup
1)Norge 1060 or 1000 Gold concert 6500/-Rs and 10,000/-Rs
2)Wharfdale 9.1 About 9,000/- Approx
  So total is about 15K to 20K setup....Very hard to beat this setup for music.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 5, 2010)

can you give examples of sound cards that support both DTS, DOLBY ?!
And how will you connect good speakers to the PC to the sound card ?!

Won't you be connecting your PC to a AVR ?

Also for sound quality, the DVD player just reads the raw bit stream and sends it to AVR for processing/decoding. So sound quality will be  same or better in case of DVD Player + Pass through to AVR. Since the AVR is dedicated sound machine..




cyberjunkie said:


> 2) dvd player vs cpu : will a dvd player give better performance like video n sound quality!
> An HTPC can give you MUCH better performance and with a decent sound card, much better audio quality as well, as compared to a DVD player.
> 3) speakers : are de multimedia computer speakers good enough as the proper audio systems?
> If you go in for a desktop PC speaker set - say a Logitech z5300 or a z5500, then yes, they are decent but if you're really serious about the home theater, you should be willing to spend more.


----------



## ankushkool (Jan 11, 2010)

when i said my budget was 40k i ment audio system + player(or cpu) 
so the audio system sud be around 10-15k

@freshseasons : i have no idea bout music systems, so plez tell me what is Norge? i guess Wharfdale r de speakers  and can i connect it 2 a PC?

@a_k_s_h_a_y : u askin or tellin? sud i connect a AVR 2 de PC? can i do without it?

@all: i didnt get de ans 4 if i can connect a proper audio system 2 a PC.

thanks a lot ppl 4 ur patience n help


----------



## akshayt (Jan 16, 2010)

1. Entry level receivers such as those below 10k will find it hard to drive good bookshelves.

2. Entry level bookshelves, such as those below 15-20k can't equal A5s.

Your best bet would be:

A5B + Polk sub woofer. would cost 18k + 13k

Don't spend much on the PC. Spend more on the sound setup.

Also, for a PC you would need a minimum of Asus Xonar DX for 5k.


----------



## ankushkool (Jan 23, 2010)

A5B + Polk sub woofer is too xpensive... my room is small, n i need a decent(not great) audio system


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 1, 2010)

any more suggestions?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 1, 2010)

well, its a good thing that you finally mentioned you need a good, not great system. so you are not the audiophile type. something about the monitor first. this fact is generally less known
 HDTVs have 8 bit IPS panels (refers to the LCD screen), that means they can display 16.7 million colours. most PC monitors have 6 bit TN panels which can display about 262144 colours. that's the same as most medium budget cellphones these days. however, it doesn't look as bad as it sounds. So for a home theatre set up you will need to to buy an 8 bit monitor which is more expensive than normal monitors. Since your room is small, i think you won't need more that 32" or at most 40". don't fall for the dynamic contrast ratios and stuff like that. see a live demo of the television. Make sure you are not fooled by an HD Ready system (this problem was huge earlier, but now most TVs are full HD, so not a big issue, just look for the 1080p logo)
 an HTPC is more flexible like you can plug in pen drives, external HDDs, cameras or anything else very easily & reliably. upgrades come cheap as you have to replace only certain parts like the DVD drive with blu-ray drive (just an example). further flexibility example, you can now use the on board sound for reducing your budget and later on add a sound card to improve performance.
 another option you have is buying a Sony PS3 which I'm sure you haven't considered. unlike the popular notion of PS3 being a gaming console, it can act as a full fledged entertainment platform with a blu-ray drive and wi-fi built in. its one of the best players and you won't have to think of any sound card or configs as everything in it is top notch, just unpack & use.
Ultimately its a choice of price. PS3 would come around Rs. 22000. a good PC with a decent graphics card (I suggest an AMD Athlon II X2 or Phenom II X4 system for keeping a check on budget. buy a decent graphics card, geforce 9600 comes for around 5000, good one for a HTPC) would cost around 22000-25000 (without monitor or speakers). however this one would not be too good for gaming, but that, I guess, is not what you need. So my suggestion is an HTPC. get windows 7 along with your PC, enhances the look of the system & more user friendly than XP, no stability issues like Vista!
we can only suggest, you may feel we are confusing you further, but its your money & the decision has to be yours ultimately.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 2, 2010)

a BIG THANKS! i think a wud extend my CPU budget 2 around 30k so that i can use it 4 casual gaming  so HTPC it is.... now can someone suggest me a 'decent' speakers under 10k (music is my prority) both 2.1 n 5.1 will do.

thanks a lot again 2 all u gyus


----------

